# Videos und Teichdoku Koiroli



## Roland O. (19. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute das erste Video im Jahr 2020. Es ist ein Zusammenschnitt von Videosequenzen aus den letzten 6 Jahren!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Gj6kHywTTc&t=1s_


lg
Roland


----------



## Joachim (19. Jan. 2020)

Roland, sollte das in der Foto-Technik Ecke landen oder soll ichs besser mal in die Koi-Ecke verschieben?


----------



## Roland O. (19. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Joachim, 
wahrscheinlich wäre es in der Koi-Ecke besser aufgehoben!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (14. März 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
ein paar Gedanken zum Thema Teichabdeckung, sowie ein kleines Update wie sich die Teichabdeckung bisher gemacht hat.
Übrigens - Sturmtief Bianca und Sabine problemlos überstanden!

[youtube]



_[DLMURL="https://youtu.be/wFUABFwi5dc[/youtube"]]View: https://youtu.be/wFUABFwi5dc[/youtube][/DLMURL]_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (28. März 2020)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,
heute mal ein Video zum ewigen Streitthema Futter.
Will hier im Forum kein neues Thema aufmachen, wenn also jemand ein Statement zum Video abgeben möchte, bitte ich Euch die Kommentarfunktion auf Youtube zu verwenden - DANKE

[youtube]



_[DLMURL="https://youtu.be/HCLKcMCB5cM[/youtube"]]View: https://youtu.be/HCLKcMCB5cM[/youtube][/DLMURL]_


lg
Roland


----------



## toschbaer (28. März 2020)

Hallo Roland,
ein vernünpftiges Video


----------



## Roland O. (5. Apr. 2020)

Vielleicht hat es der ein oder andere ja schon mitbekommen, aber mein Luftheber für meinen Eisenvliesfilter machte entsetzliche Geräusche!

Wie ich mir abgeholfen habe, zeigen ich im heutigen Video:








Sollte Interesse an der Baudoku des Kleinsvliesfilters sein, hier noch der Link zur Playlist:







lg

Roland


----------



## Roland O. (11. Apr. 2020)

Heute mal ein wenig zum Thema - Koi selber züchten!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oWtvuiEAYI&feature=youtu.be_


lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (11. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Roland!
Wie immer sehr professionell in Szene gesetzt, nie langweilig und sehr informativ. 

Es macht mir immer Freude mal in andere Teiche zu schauen um zu sehen oder zu lernen, und so sollte es ja auch sein. 
Man hilft sich untereinander. 

Mach weiter so und bleib gesund.


----------



## troll20 (12. Apr. 2020)

Super wie immer 
Und jetzt bitte das Gegenteil, 
wie verhinder ich den Grundtrieb allen Lebens


----------



## Roland O. (12. Apr. 2020)

> Und jetzt bitte das Gegenteil,
> wie verhinder ich den Grundtrieb allen Lebens



Hallo Rene,

brauchst du diese Auskunft für dich oder für die Koi 

lg
Roland


----------



## Teichfreund77 (12. Apr. 2020)

Wir haben seit 2 Jahren einige Orfen und seit dem keine kleine Fische mehr.


----------



## troll20 (12. Apr. 2020)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> seit dem keine kleine Fische mehr


Schön für euch, wir haben seit 2004 Goldorfen, Katzenwelse Goldfische und Koi. Von den Welsen und den Orfen haben wir auch noch nie kleine Fische gehabt, aber vom Rest dafür um so mehr.

Und ja @Roland O.  Nur für die Koi, auf mich kann ich noch aufpassen


----------



## Roland O. (12. Apr. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Schön für euch, wir haben seit 2004 Goldorfen, Katzenwelse Goldfische und Koi. Von den Welsen und den Orfen haben wir auch noch nie kleine Fische gehabt, aber vom Rest dafür um so mehr.


Dann musst du aber viele Versteckmöglichkeiten haben, sonst sollten die Räuber doch ordentlich zuschlagen. 

lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2020)

Ja @Roland O. leider kein Koipool sonder noch eher ein Naturteich. 
Aber eines Tages.......


----------



## Roland O. (19. Apr. 2020)

Guten Morgen meine Koifreunde,
heute gibt es mal ein kurzes Video, wie man sich eine kleine einfache Hälterung für unter 1000€ machen kann.

[youtube]



_[DLMURL="https://youtu.be/gRT2yU793u0[/youtube"]]View: https://youtu.be/gRT2yU793u0[/youtube][/DLMURL]_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo Liebe Koigemeinde,
aktuell arbeite ich an einem neuen Projekt!
Da ich Aufgrund von Corona leider keine Teichbesuche  machen kann, und viele tolle Teiche nebenbei viel zu weit weg sind, um mal schnell vorbeizuschauen, habe ich das Projekt "Koi pond worldwide" gestartet. Die Idee dahinter ist, dass jeder der gerne seinen Teich auf meinem Kanal vorstellen möchte, mir ein paar kurze Clips zur Verfügung stellt, ich diese dann in ein gesamten Video verpacke! Ich kann Euch versichern, ihr werdet hier in Zukunft einige echte Traumteiche zu sehen bekommen. 
Da die meisten von uns ohnehin am liebsten Koiteiche und Gärten schauen, sehe ich das auch als Inspirationshilfe für den eigenen Garten.
Solltet ihr auch Gefallen am Projekt finden, und Euren Teich gerne präsentieren, schreibt mir eine Persönliche Nachricht!
Den Anfang zum neuen Projekt macht der Teich von Michael S. - ein liebvoll angelegter 50.000 Liter Teich mit tollen Koi!

[youtube]



_[DLMURL="https://youtu.be/LpRTN0rDMDk[/youtube"]]View: https://youtu.be/LpRTN0rDMDk[/youtube][/DLMURL]_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (24. Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
mein Projekt "Koi ponds worldwide" schreitet voran, und so kann ich Euch auch heute wieder einen Teich vorstellen, dieses mal von Carlos.
Ein paar Eckdaten: 30000L - 26 Koi - Trommelfilter und Bürstenfilter - und ein super liebevoll angelegter Garten!
Viel Spaß mit dem Video:

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2rffC3tuGk&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]_


Wenn auch du deinen Teich auf meinem Kanal präsentieren möchtest, schick mir einfach eine Persönliche Nachricht!
lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute gibt es mal einen Rückblick auf 20 Jahre Koihobby - was hat sich geändert, was ist gleich geblieben!
Viel Spaß mit dem Video!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kv4oY91-JE_


lg
Roland


----------



## PeBo (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo Roland,
das ist für mich der ehrlichste und beste Beitrag bisher von dir! Einfach klasse 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Roland O. (17. Juni 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> das ist für mich der ehrlichste und beste Beitrag bisher von dir! Einfach klasse
> 
> Gruß Peter


Danke Peter fürs Feedback, auch wenn ich bei all den anderen Beiträgen versuche ehrlich zu sein 

lg
Roland


----------



## PeBo (17. Juni 2020)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Danke Peter fürs Feedback, auch wenn ich bei all den anderen Beiträgen versuche ehrlich zu sein



Hallo Roland. Oh, so hatte ich das natürlich nicht gemeint 

Natürlich möchte ich dir deine Glaubwürdigkeit nicht absprechen. Ich kam durch den Beitrag doch sehr ins Grübeln, ob ich die Tendenz in der Szene zu größeren Teichen mit vielen großen Koi (mit Stiernacken) und gewaltigem finanziellem Aufwand so mitgehen will.
Vielleicht ist „back to the roots“ mit wenigen Koi in einem natürlich anmutenden Gewässer doch der bessere Weg mit dem gleichen Spaßfaktor?

Nochmals vielen Dank für dein Video!
Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (17. Juni 2020)

Klasse Beitrag mal etwas anderes als immer nur Verbesserungen im Teich Management. 
Die Darstellung deiner Video Clips sind in keiner Weise überzogen und etwas Geschichte zu einem Thema /Hobby kommt sehr gelassen und mit viel Kompetenz rüber.
Mach weiter so,      mit flossigen Grüßen  Ron.


----------



## Roland O. (17. Juni 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Roland. Oh, so hatte ich das natürlich nicht gemeint
> 
> Natürlich möchte ich dir deine Glaubwürdigkeit nicht absprechen. Ich kam durch den Beitrag doch sehr ins Grübeln, ob ich die Tendenz in der Szene zu größeren Teichen mit vielen großen Koi (mit Stiernacken) und gewaltigem finanziellem Aufwand so mitgehen will.
> Vielleicht ist „back to the roots“ mit wenigen Koi in einem natürlich anmutenden Gewässer doch der bessere Weg mit dem gleichen Spaßfaktor?
> ...


Hallo Peter, alles gut - hatte deinen Beitrag schon richtig verstanden!

Vor allem freut es mich, wenn manche etwas ins grübeln kommen, dann hat mein Video seinen Zweck erfüllt!

lg
Roland


----------



## Haggard (18. Juni 2020)

Sehr guter und interessanter Beitrag.


----------



## Roland O. (1. Juli 2020)

Heute darf ich im Rahmen meines Projektes "Koi Pinds worldwide" ein Video von einem User vorstellen, welches mir zugesandt wurde.
Es handelt vom Tag der offenen Tür bei Koi Andreas - ein Koihändler der sich auf den Einsatz von Ozon spezialisiert hat.

[youtube]



_[DLMURL="https://youtu.be/SCQr6ru3GC0[/youtube"]]View: https://youtu.be/SCQr6ru3GC0[/youtube][/DLMURL]_


Dank für die Bereitstellung des Videomaterials!
lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (1. Juli 2020)

Für meinen Geschmack einfach zu tot und steril das Wasser. 
Aber jedem dass seine.
Wie sind deine Erfahrungen zum Thema Ozon. 
Da es ja den Großteil aller Keime tötet, was passiert wenn das mal ausfällt und dann noch irgendwelche Keime ins Wasser kommen. Da sollte das Immunsystem doch theoretisch seinen Dienst quittieren.


----------



## Roland O. (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo Rene, 
so die Theorie - die Praxis sieht halt ganz anders aus. Aber durch einen bestimmten Youtuber ist das Thema Ozon mittlerweile in der Koiszene fasst schon verpönt. 
Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus stehen Koi die in ozonisiertem Wasser schwimmen vom Immunsystem sehr gut da, sind wesentlich unempfindlicher als Fische die ständig mit Keimen kämpfen. Wenn man ein wenig drüber nachdenkt, sollte es auch logisch sein - wenn sich unser Immunsystem (rede jetzt vom Menschen) ständig gegen Keime wehren muss, dann läuft das System zwar permanent auf Hochtouren, kann aber ab einem gewissen Punkt plötzlich akut kippen und man wird krank. Gleiches gilt für Koi, die Behauptung Koi werden durch keimfreieres Wasser empfindlicher ist einfach bei den Haaren herbeigezogen. Ich habe schon viele Koi aus meinem Teich (fast ausschließlich wenn ich drüber nachdenke) - der ja bekanntlich ozonisiert wird - in Teiche verkauft in denen kein Ozon zum Einsatz kommt. Wenn die These oder der Mythos stimmen würde, dass ozonisierte Koi empfindlicher sind, dann wären sicher einige Koi krank geworden beim Umsetzen. Da ich aber mit den Käufern in der Regel in engem Kontakt stehe, ist mir bis dato kein einziger Fall bekannt, dass die Koi durch weniger keimfreies Wasser zu Schaden gekommen wären. Hat bis dato alles immer ohne jegliche Probleme geklappt. 
Wäre schon ein extremer Zufall das es bis jetzt keine Probleme gab, wenn es stimmen würde das Koi aus ozonisierten Teichen so anfällig sind, wie immer behauptet.Nebenbei bemerkt, betreibe ich meinen Ozongenerator auch nur ein paar Monate im Jahr, also müsste ich regelmäßig im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr Probleme haben, wenn ich vom ozonisierten Wasser auf nicht ozonisiertes umstelle. Aber wer meine Videos und mich kennt, weiß dass dem nicht so ist!
Ob es jetzt so extrem sein muss wie in dem Video was die Wasserklarheit anbelangt, oder ob man das Ganze etwas biologischer hält, lässt sich einfach über die Dosierung einstellen. 

lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (1. Juli 2020)

Danke Roland für deine wie immer offene und klare Antwort.


----------



## Roland O. (8. Juli 2020)

Guten Morgen Koifreunde,
heute ein paar Gedanken zum Thema Teichtrübung!

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxm1n5CIHNE&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute gibt es wieder einmal ein Video aus der Serie - koi pons worldwide. Helga und Freddy haben mich mit tollem Videomaterial versorgt und dafür möchte ich mich recht herzlich bedanken. Viel Spaß mit dem Video:

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsh9n6mqfG0&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
weiter geht es in der Serie "koi ponds worldwide" mit dem Teich von Nicky und Roy!
Viel Spaß beim Anschauen, und lasst wenn es Euch gefällt einen "Daumen nach oben" da!

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcvLHM3UykU&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (30. Aug. 2020)

Heute zeige ich Euch das Videomaterial von Christiane und Charly.
Die beiden haben einen 230.000 Liter Schwimmteich, in einen Koiteich umgewandelt. 
Und was dabei rausgekommen ist, kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.
Viel Spaß mit dem Video:

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT_Q_miDfZE&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (6. Sep. 2020)

Guten Morgen Koigemeinde,
heute mal ein kurzes Video von unserer Zufallszucht 2019. 

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyKf1oZiHq0[/youtube]_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (28. Okt. 2020)

Guten Morgen,
der Winter steht vor der Tür, und dementsprechend haben wir unseren Teich wieder einigermaßen Winterfest gemacht.
Dieses mal haben wir den Aufbau unserer Teichabdeckung gefilmt, ich hoffe Euch gefällt das Video!

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqFQ2BSRFGo&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]_


lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (29. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Roland!
Eine Abdeckung in 30 bis 40 cm sollte wohl optimal sein.

Wie ist das aber mit dem Luftaustausch?
Wird einmal am Tage gelüftet?
Oder gibt es Zwangsbelueftung?
Die immer etwas Zu und Abluft gewährt?
Denn es fallen Gase an die getauscht für ein besseres Klima unter der Abdeckung sorgen.


----------



## teichinteressent (29. Okt. 2020)

> Eine Abdeckung in 30 bis 40 *cm* sollte wohl optimal sein.


Meinst du jetzt hoch oder breit?


----------



## samorai (29. Okt. 2020)

Hoch natürlich.


----------



## troll20 (29. Okt. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Roland!
> Eine Abdeckung in 30 bis 40 cm sollte wohl optimal sein.
> 
> Wie ist das aber mit dem Luftaustausch?
> ...


Wenn ich mich an das letzte Jahr erinnere, meinte Roland das die Abdeckung bei weitem nicht Dicht ist und somit wohl genug Austausch stattfinden kann. Dazu kommt dass seine Belüfterpumpen auch nicht darunter stehen und die drücken gewiss ein paar Liter Luft ins Wasser und somit auch aus der Abdeckung.


----------



## Roland O. (30. Okt. 2020)

Guten Morgen Rene und Ron,

genauso ist es - die Abdeckung hat ohnehin verschiedene Stellen, an denen Luft entweichen kann. Wenn du den Aufbau von der Abdeckung beobachtest, ist unmittelbar vor dem Pavillion ein Gebüsch - kriechender Wacholder - dieser ist in die Abdeckung integriert. Allein dadurch ist die Abdeckung nicht 100% dicht, aber auch Luftspalte seitlich bei den Einhängeplatten sorgen für sanfte Zirkulation. Dazu kommt dann noch, dass durch meinen Rücklauf vom Rieselfilter ständig ein wenig Luft mitgerissen wird, und dadurch ein leichter Überdruck entstehen könnte - aber ich schreibe hier bewusst könnte, da für einen Überdruck die Abdeckung ja dicht sein müsste. 
Außerhalb der Abdeckung, nämlich unter dem Holzdeck vom Pavillion und unter der Holzbrücke ist der  Teich gar nicht abgedeckt, dementsprechend kann das Wasser hier problemlos ausgasen oder Sauerstoff aufnehmen, falls notwendig. Aber im Winter wohl kein Problem!

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (30. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Roland!
Haette Ich mir auch denken können das du als alter Hase daran so etwas nicht ausser Acht lässt. 

Danke euch beiden für diese Aufklärung. 
Denn kann ja die Winter Saison beginnen.


----------



## Roland O. (16. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe heute mal ein Video zum Thema Teich im Winter ohne Abdeckung gemacht. Persönlich favorisiere ich ja eine Teichabdeckung, aber wenn man darauf verzichtet sollte man einige wichtige Punkte nicht außer acht lassen!

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASV_U_Ew6hM&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]_


Viel Spaß mit dem Video!
LG
Roland


----------



## samorai (16. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Roland!
Dein Video Beitrag ist wie immer sehr sachlich und natürlich habe ich auch Spaß daran, wobei ich zu gerne in andere Teiche schaue. 

Allerdings habe ich da mal eine Frage zum Frühjahr :
Ab wann wird die Heizung im Frühling zu geschalten?
Es gibt so viele Varianten : Ab der ersten Fütterung ca bei 8° WT um schneller die Bakterien Temperatur von 14° zu erziehlen oder nur Nachts um die ergatterten Temperatur am Tage durch die Abdeckung zu halten.
Welcher Weg ist der Bessere?


----------



## Roland O. (16. Jan. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich da mal eine Frage zum Frühjahr :
> Ab wann wird die Heizung im Frühling zu geschalten?
> Es gibt so viele Varianten : Ab der ersten Fütterung ca bei 8° WT um schneller die Bakterien Temperatur von 14° zu erziehlen oder nur Nachts um die ergatterten Temperatur am Tage durch die Abdeckung zu halten.
> Welcher Weg ist der Bessere?


Hallo Ron,
als erstes würde ich auch unter 8°C von Zeit zu Zeit etwas Futter geben - immer wenn die Koi frei schwimmen. Futterstopp gibt es bei mir für längere Zeit nur, wenn die Koi am Bodengrund abliegen, kommt mit der Abdeckung aber nur sehr selten vor, da muss es schon ziemlich lange extrem kalt sein.
Meiner Meinung nach, ist es natürlich super wenn man im Frühjahr jedes Grad Celsius um das der Teich sich erwärmt auch halten kann. Häufig ist es ja so, dass man im März/April schon super Wetter hat und der Teich schnell über die 12/14°C kommt - dann im Mai/Juni aber oft echte Kälteeinbrüche sind, und die Temperatur ohne Abdeckung und Heizung wieder abfällt. Viele nehmen ihre Abdeckung ja zwecks Optik bereits im März bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen vom Teich, und im Mai kommt dann das bittere Erwachen, da der Teich wieder auf 8-10°C Teichtemperatur abfällt, obwohl er zwischenzeitlich schon auf 15°C war (kommt natürlich immer auf den jeweiligen Teich an, wie anfällig dieser für Temperaturschwankungen ist).
Ich lasse die Abdeckung immer sehr lange auf dem Teich - meistens bis Mai, heize aber ab März mittels Luftwärmepumpe zu, sodass die Koi relativ bald 20°C und mehr haben. Dadurch sind die Fische sehr schnell nach dem Winter wieder voll fit, glänzen durch Gesundheit und wachsen auch ganz gut. Dafür muss ich aber ein paar Hundert Euro im Jahr in die Wärmepumpe investieren, um meinen Koi diesen Luxus zu gönnen. Aber lieber einen Koi weniger kaufen, und keine Probleme am Teich - das ist meine Devise. 

Lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (16. Jan. 2021)

Roland O. schrieb:


> März/April schon super Wetter hat und der Teich schnell über die 12/14°C



Aha 


Roland O. schrieb:


> ab März mittels Luftwärmepumpe zu, sodass die Koi relativ bald 20°C und mehr haben.


Ja das letzte Jahr war im April gut und gerne schon 30° unter der Abdeckung und dann kam im Mai der Rückschlag, mit fallenden Temperaturen.
Aber ab wann schaltest du konkret die Heizung wieder an?


----------



## Roland O. (16. Jan. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Aber ab wann schaltest du konkret die Heizung wieder an?


Meistens starte ich die Luftwärmepumpe im März!

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (16. Jan. 2021)

Aha, ich denke du strebst damit an, die Temperatur zur Zeit, oder Ausgang Frühling, schnell auf die Filter zu übertragen und möglichst wenig Zeit zu verlieren um die Backies zu beleben.
Das ist logisch und so habe ich mich auch mehr oder weniger orientiert.


----------



## samorai (16. Jan. 2021)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Meistens starte ich die Luftwärmepumpe im März!


Ah, Okay.
Voriges Jahr hatte ich einen bombastischen Einstieg, ohne Heizung. Ich war richtig happy, die Algenbluete belief sich auf 1 Woche, denn die submeren Pflanzen wachsen unter der Abdeckung verdammt gut und nehmen den Algen die Nährstoffe weg.

Ich danke dir, Ron.


----------



## Roland O. (9. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen,
heute mal ein Video von meinem Umbau der Tauch-UVC Lampe. Ich hatte ja Probleme mit meinem Siebgewebe, welches durch die starke UVC-Strahlung zerstört wurde, und aus diesem Grund habe ich aus meiner Tauch-UVC mit einfachen Mitteln eine Durchlauf-UVC gebastelt. Mehr dazu im Video:

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDtxaYBXz_w[/youtube]_


LG
Roland


----------



## PeBo (9. Mai 2021)

Hallo Roland, da KG Rohre auch nicht UV - Stabil sind und um den Spiegeleffekt auszunutzen, würde ich tatsächlich, ein Stück Ofenrohr oder ähnliches in das Rohr einschrauben.
Im einfachsten Fall, geht dies sogar mit selbstklebendem Alu- Klebeband.

Ansonsten, wie immer gut gelöst!

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (9. Mai 2021)

Naja Ofenrohr wird rosten und ist nicht Salz fest.
Alu Folie aus der Küche geht, sie ist nicht schaendlich und salzresestent.
Auf was ich noch hinweisen möchte :
Sind die Flansche aus PE?
Nur PE kann die UV Strahlung ab, sogar GFK wird brüchig.
Aus diesem Grund bin ich zurück zur Durchlauf UVC und bin bei Aqua Forte fündig geworden.
Dort werden Amalgam Durchlauf-UVC  T 5 verkauft mit einem maximalen Durchfluss von 15m 3 /h betrieben mit nur 40 W.
Diese gibt es auch eine Nummer größer mit 75 W max
Flow 20m3 / h.
Verbrauch und Flow ist völlig okay.


----------



## Roland O. (9. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

das mir das PVC-Rohr nicht ewig hält, ist bekannt. Die Frage ist nur - wie lange hält es???
Passieren in dem Sinn kann nichts, da es weder ein Druckrohr noch sonst irgendeine Funktion hat, außer eben die Aufnahme der Tauch-UVC Lampe.
Der Tankflansch am Behälterboden ist glaube ich aus ABS, aber eigentlich sollte dort keine direkte schädliche Strahlung mehr ankommen. Die UVC strahlt ja nur seitlich, und nicht nach oben / unten. Sonst könnte ich da tatsächlich ein gröberes Problem bekommen.

LG
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

auf Wunsch ein kurzes Video von meiner Zufallszucht 2019!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIvHPZ3E3jc_



LG
Roland


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2021)

Is ja schon alt, gab es doch schon als Frühstücksfernsehen  
Aber wie immer gut erklärt. Ich bin schon auf die separierten gespannt.


----------



## Roland O. (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
im heutigen Video geht es um das Thema, "Müssen Koi ablaichen?"
Nachdem diese Woche bei uns im Teich totale Action war, und das auch
auf das Gesamtsystem Teich großen Einfluss hat, will ich euch meine Erfahrungen
zum Thema Ablaichen mal näherbringen.

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9S-DCjjBKs[/youtube]_


Wie sieht es bei euch aus - haben die Koi auch schon abgelaicht?
Was macht ihr mit dem Laich, bzw. wie handhabt ihr allgemein die Zeit in denen
die Koi laichbereit sind?
Lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (30. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

im heutigen Video geht es um den viel zu kalten August - worauf achten, was kann man tun - mehr dazu im Video!





_View: https://youtu.be/Sp1xqIzUh0s_


LG
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (7. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es einfach mal ein paar Minuten Fischfütterung aus der Hand - gibt ja nichts tolleres als handzahme Koi.

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SWKE_nrz38[/youtube]_


LG
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (18. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

im heutigen Video zeige ich euch die eingebaute Propellerpumpe, und die entsprechende Leistung an meinem Teich!

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4XR3b4Qo-k[/youtube]_


LG
Roland


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Roland! 
YouTube hat mir heute mal ein etwas älteres Video zukommen lassen. 
Da hast du deinen neuen Sieb Filter veröffentlicht. 

Diesen Filter hat wohl jeder in Betracht gezogen und später, aus welchem Grund auch immer, wieder verworfen. 

Ich finde es gut auch mal deine Anfänge zu sehen. 

Ja man tastet sich "vorsichtig" an alles heran, bis Zweifel entstehen oder alles noch einmal verbessert werden kann. 

Ich finde es gut wenn man sich von der "Pike" hoch arbeitet. 

Man zahlt "Lehrgeld", na und, dafür ist man im Nachhinein besser gewadmet und viel besser aufgestellt.


----------



## Roland O. (2. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

zur Abwechslung wieder mal ein Pumpentest:

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch2HIEoT5PA[/youtube]_


LG
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (5. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
es gibt wieder mal Neues:
[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbKoC_CQOus[/youtube]_


LG
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (10. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es den 2.ten Teil, ich hoffe ihr konntet die Spannung ertragen 

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEWgDjMMBbI[/youtube]_


LG
Roland


----------



## samorai (11. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Roland!
Ich vermute mal mit den vier Reihen an Bürsten wirst du nicht so glücklich werden.
Die sind ja relativ schnell zu gesetzt.
Das doppelte oder auch dreifache wird es auf den Punkt bringen.
Denn die Bürsten in vordere Reihe haben eine begrenzte Aufnahme.
Wahrscheinlich wirken dort aber auch die Backies am stärksten.

Ich habe die Bürsten hoch - tief im Filter um das Wasser auf einen down up Kurs zu bringen.
Ein Prall Widerstand beim Einlauf erfüllt sehr gut eine Verwirbelung und verteilt sehr gut das einlaufende Wasser.

Und etwas zur Verbesserung :
Oberste Bürsten Reihe etwas höher hängen, die ersten beiden gezackten Bürsten Haare können ruhig über den Wasserstand im Filter heraus ragen, sind die Bürsten voll wird sich das Wasser im Filter immer den leichtesten Weg suchen.
Ich denke du weißt wie ich das meine.


----------



## Roland O. (11. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Ron, 

danke für deinen Input. Ich habe hier etwas anders gedacht, da ich oben die PE-Leiste ins Wasser eintauche. Dadurch muss alles schwimmende absinken, und sollte dadurch in den Bürsten hängenbleiben oder eben schnell zum Boden sinken.
Bezüglich mehr Filterbürsten bin ich bei dir, möchte aber erst mal testen ob ich mit dem Konzept generell klar komme - Thema Reinigung. Wenn ich Anstatt 4 Bürstenreihen - 10 Reihen zum Putzen habe, dann ist dass ja 2,5x soviel Zeitaufwand. Ich will jetzt erst mal checken ob ich mit den Bürsten warm werde. In erster Linie geht es mir dabei um die Wasserqualität, was sich hier ändert - natürlich unter Beobachtung der Koi. 

LG
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (23. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute mal ein kurzes Video von der Reinigung des Bürstenfilters:

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkQaPgXE8yw[/youtube]_


LG
Roland


----------



## samorai (23. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Roland! 
Jetzt bin ich doch ein kleines bisschen enttäuscht. 
Wenn ich mir einen neuen Filter zulege oder baue dann mach zu erst den Milch Test und kann daran sehr gut  erkennen wo die Schwächen liegen. 
Gut es geht ja jetzt speziell nur um die Reinigung. 

Dennoch ein oder zwei Dinge zum Bürsten Filter. 
Was nicht zu unterschätzen ist, ist das Gewicht eines Bürsten Strang, je nach Länge sind da wohl 12 oder 14 V2A Gewindestangen notwendig. Denn das Gewicht einer Bürste steigt bestimmt um das vier fache an. 
Wenn sich die Bürsten Reihen verschieben solltest du Abstandhalter am Rand zwischen der Aufhängung integrieren. 
Zum Schaum :
Leider weiß ich nicht ob deine Ozon Anlage noch im Betrieb ist aber dein Wasser wird deutlich biologischer und das wird sich auch auf deine "Nachfolge Filter" positiv auswirken, ich sehe da noch __ Hel-x im Hintergrund.


----------



## Roland O. (24. Apr. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Roland!
> Jetzt bin ich doch ein kleines bisschen enttäuscht.
> Wenn ich mir einen neuen Filter zulege oder baue dann mach zu erst den Milch Test und kann daran sehr gut  erkennen wo die Schwächen liegen.
> Gut es geht ja jetzt speziell nur um die Reinigung.
> ...


Hallo Ron,
wofür den Milchtest???
Ich sehe nach nur einem Tag wo die Schwächen des Filters liegen, und das ist im zuwachsen der Filterbürsten. Dadurch kann nur noch wenig Wasser direkt durch die Bürsten und es entsteht eine Kanalbildung ober- und unterhalb der Bürsten. Dann ist da nichts mehr mit 1-1,5cm Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, und von Sedimentation ganz zu schweigen. 

Bezüglich Bürstenvorhang, ich habe das mit 2 PE Leisten realisiert anstatt der Gewindestange, und das hält auch gut bei vollen Bürsten. Man kann natürlich auch eine Gewindestange verwenden, kommt auch immer auf die Breite des Vorhangs an. 
Wegen dem Verschieben der Bürsten, das kommt vom Zuwachsen. Der hydraulische Druck auf den Vorhang wird dann so groß, dass die Bürstenreihen wandern. Und hier liegt das eigentliche Problem - Strömungsgeschwindigkeit steigt und Filterung wird schlecht.

Ozon ist im Moment außer Betrieb, will ja den Unterschied sehen - Wasser wie Sake und so (im Moment ist es eher Kake) .
Helix habe ich ca. 1000L am Start, also Biologie sollte genug vorhanden sein. Das war aber schon vorher so, auch mit Endlosbandfilter.


Werde zu meinem Problem mal ein Video machen, und dass dann auch zur Diskussion stellen, womöglich habe ich ja einen grundlegenden Fehler in meinem Bürstenfilterkonzept.

LG
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (26. Apr. 2022)

Danke schon mal für die Inputs  

Habe meine bisherigen Erkenntnisse und die aktuelle Situation mal in einem kurzen Video festgehalten. Vielleicht sieht man da auch besser mein bestehendes Problem.





_View: https://youtu.be/PcJYQu4qpdQ_


Habe jetzt mal die Durchflussmenge um ca. 1/3 reduziert - da sollten im Moment ca. 20-25.000l/h durchgehen. Mal schauen was sich ändert!

Lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (27. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Roland!
Ich denke mit dem jetzigen Zustand wirst du dich auf keinen Fall anfreunden.
Und der Herr Kamerer wird auch vieles aussen vor lassen.
Seit neusten werden lt. Genisis die Bürsten Filter breiter gemacht, dann sollte der TF /EBF nicht mehr am Anfang der Filter Kette stehen sondern am Ende.
__ Hel-x Filter oder Rieselfilter dann erst danach?????

Ganz, ganz sanft mal angefragt :
Dein Aufzucht Becken zum Bürsten Filter umgebaut?


----------



## Roland O. (27. Apr. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Roland!
> Ich denke mit dem jetzigen Zustand wirst du dich auf keinen Fall anfreunden.
> Und der Herr Kamerer wird auch vieles aussen vor lassen.
> Seit neusten werden lt. Genisis die Bürsten Filter breiter gemacht, dann sollte der TF /EBF nicht mehr am Anfang der Filter Kette stehen sondern am Ende.
> ...


Das Aufzuchtbecken kann ich nicht zu einem Bürstenfilter umbauen, dafür wären zu große Umbaumaßnahmen notwendig. 
Ich könnte aber meinen jetzigen Behälter rausschmeißen, und einfach eine deutlich größere Bürstenkammer machen. Aber zuerst muss ich mir mal im Klaren sein/werden, ob ich das Konzept Bürstenfilter überhaupt weiterverfolgen will. 
Wer mich kennt, weiß dass ich nicht gleich aufgebe, daher wird noch einiges ausprobiert. Irgendwann werde ich dann eine Entscheidung auf meinen Erfahrungen basierend treffen können. 

LG
Roland


----------



## troll20 (27. Apr. 2022)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Irgendwann


Das kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor


----------



## Roland O. (30. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

zwischendurch mal kurz einen Händlerbesuch gemacht:
[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2-tbiLnGMQ[/youtube]_


Lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (29. Mai 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es ein kurzes Update zu meinem Endlosbandfilter. 
Da ich mit meinem Bürstenfilterprojekt - wie ja schon vielen angemerkt - zum Scheitern verurteilt bin, muss ich mir etwas mit meinem Endlosbandfilter überlegen.
Ein paar Upgrades seht ihr in diesem kurzen Video:

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5smmiEjuFGw[/youtube]_


LG
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (6. Juni 2022)

Mal ein kurzes Update zum Bürstenfilterprojekt - oder besser gesagt, das AUS für das Bürstenfilterprojekt  

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuiaKpUxl_E[/youtube]_


LG
Roland


----------



## samorai (11. Juni 2022)

Hallo Roland!
Ich finde schon das sich dein Wasser verändert hat.
Für mich sieht es "schwerer" aus.
Wenn ich das so beurteilen kann auf Video Basis.
Manchmal sind die Unterschiede schlecht zu erkennen, zu mal man jeden Tag am Teich verweilt.
Was ich auch gesehen habe und mich dann frage? 
Hier bei meine ich die anschließenden Japanmatten, waren die dann überlastet?


----------



## Roland O. (11. Juni 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Roland!
> Ich finde schon das sich dein Wasser verändert hat.
> Für mich sieht es "schwerer" aus.
> Wenn ich das so beurteilen kann auf Video Basis.
> ...


Hallo Ron,
schwerer war es auf jeden Fall, aber das würde ich jetzt nicht positiv werten.
Die Japanmatten sind total zugeschlammt, mal schauen wie ich die wieder frei bekomme.

LG
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (27. Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es mal eine kurze Produktvorstellung - Funk Pool Schwimmthermometer:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_srqC29gSY_


LG
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (13. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es wieder mal ein Video von einem bekannten Händler - Koi Bauer.
Fasziniert bin ich immer wieder von der simplen Filtertechnik, mit dem die Firma Bauer ihre Verkaufsbecken und 
letztendlich auch das Showbecken mit 100cm Koi seit Jahren filtert.

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzgkRwhj27s&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]_


LG
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (8. Dez. 2022)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

es gibt wieder mal ein neues Video - dieses mal von einem Import der Firma Koi Bauer:

[youtube]



_]View: https://youtu.be/SukcdWSoJTA[/youtube]_


LG
Roland


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2022)

Hallo Roland!
Mir ist aufgefallen das die Koi eine "Stuppsnase" haben, aenhnelt ein wenig einen Delphin.
Das ist bestimmt Züchter bedingt.
Ansonsten wunderbare Tiere, besonders die Showas, da waren ganz "heiße" Koi dabei.
Danke für dein Arrangements.

Du solltest dich nicht in der Berichterstattung zurück halten, Infos sind alles.


----------

